# not pulling fur.



## hops-the-bunny (Jun 30, 2011)

my dutch should be due in acouple days and she hasnt pulled any fur, is that normal? do they always pull fur?


----------



## ~Wind~ (Jun 30, 2011)

Some pull fur in advance, some pull just seconds before and some wait til after they have kindled. Mine tend to pull a few hours before they are ready to kindle. Hope this helps. 
Worse comes to worse if she doesnt pull you can manually pull some to cover the kits or if she wont tollerate it you can pull some cotton balls appart and use them.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 30, 2011)

One of ours pulls fur days ahead of time and one pulls it after the babies are here.  They each have their preference.


----------



## flemish lops (Jul 3, 2011)

Alot of my rabbits are different. Some of my does pull there fur the day that they have babies, some will pull two or three days before they pop, and others will pull there fur a week or two before there due.


----------



## Pancake in the River (Aug 5, 2011)

It really depends on the rabbit and what she likes


----------



## hoodat (Aug 7, 2011)

Not having fur in the nest isn't the life or death situation in the warm months it is in the colder months but it pays to build a stash of fur to use when this happens. Just brush out your rabbits once in awhile and save the shed hair for emergencies.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 7, 2011)

hoodat said:
			
		

> Not having fur in the nest isn't the life or death situation in the warm months it is in the colder months but it pays to build a stash of fur to use when this happens. Just brush out your rabbits once in awhile and save the shed hair for emergencies.


Thanks for the future tip.  So a rabbit doesn't really care which fur is in her box?  Wouldn't she smell other does in the nest box because of the different hairs collected?  Just curious.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Aug 7, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> hoodat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it is a first time doe, I often put some of my other bunnies wool in her nest box. They never seem to mind.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Aug 8, 2011)

I've had a rabbit that pulled a whole week before kindling (even before I put the nest boxes in) but most of mine do the same day or evening before. I've even had several who just pulled within the same hour or just minutes before kindling.


----------



## Citylife (Aug 8, 2011)

I have two florida whites who kindled about 16 days ago and they never pulled fur in this heat.  
I was shocked.  Half the babies were born on the wire.  But, it was also 94 degrees.......  I have 5 survivors.
They are doing well.  But, I did have to bring them into the house in the daytime.  The heat would have
easily killed them.  They are now fine... and handling the heat well at just over 2 weeks.
the lady with 4 dogs, a foster dog, 5 chickens, 6 meat rabbits, their 29 kits, and a lizard.


----------



## DianeS (Aug 8, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> hoodat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've used dryer lint for mine. And cotton balls I've pulled into smaller pieces. The key is just something warm, dry, and somewhat absorbent. Nothing long and stringy (strangulation hazard) and nothing too large (kit could get trapped on the wrong side of it and miss a nursing time) is good. 

And no, most does don't care what the kits or the nest smell like. I had an abandoned litter and three different does adopted those kits, no problem, even though the kits themselves obviously smelled like an unknown doe.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 8, 2011)

DianeS said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that tip.  Really appreciate it.


----------



## hoodat (Aug 9, 2011)

DianeS said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that I think about it, it's quite odd. Seems like everyone used to worry about smell. We had tips like using baby powder on kits you are trying to foster, putting a dab of vanilla on the does nose etc. seems like it was all in the mind of the keepers of the rabbits; as you pointed out, most does really don't care that much. It just goes to show, sometimes the rabbits are smarter than we rabbit keepers.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 9, 2011)

hoodat said:
			
		

> DianeS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So True.

Cotton balls would be the best bet, if a doe needed something for her nest.  Dryer lint is too dusty IMO and if you use fabric softener sheets, well that perfumed smell, which I don't use and can't stand, would be in the dryer lint, which would be on the kits.  

But the best part of this conversation is that I finally realized what I thought in the first place was correct.  The Doe will show me what she needs.  I just have to observe.  

Thanks


----------



## hoodat (Aug 10, 2011)

You're right. Rabbits will show you their needs if you can learn to "speak rabbit". A sharp eye for details, especially changes in behavior, will often head trouble off at the pass.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 11, 2011)

hoodat said:
			
		

> You're right. Rabbits will show you their needs if you can learn to "speak rabbit". A sharp eye for details, especially changes in behavior, will often head trouble off at the pass.


Well definitely have a sharp eye.   Some people don't appreciate it , but I know my animals do. 

It's been 68 days.  Doing very well in learning to "speak rabbit" if I say so myself.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Aug 11, 2011)

Some rabbits won't pull fur until they give birth.  I just had a Holland doe have babies 2 days ago, and she never pulled any fur, which is odd because she usually pulls a ton of fur.  But, its been really hot outside, so far they have been fine though.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 11, 2011)

M.R. Lops said:
			
		

> Some rabbits won't pull fur until they give birth.  I just had a Holland doe have babies 2 days ago, and she never pulled any fur, which is odd because she usually pulls a ton of fur.  But, its been really hot outside, so far they have been fine though.


Hot is hot.  And maybe your doe didn't feel her kits needed that extra fur for warmth.  Hope mom and kits are doing well.  The heat has been extraordinarily high this year, along with the humidity.  It's affecting everyone.   And the little creatures feel it too.  Just keep them cool which you are with your fan and they should all be fine.


----------

